# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Чумовая КиноРубка!!! КРУТО!!! УНИВЕРСАЛЬНО!!!

## Уралочка

*Чумовая КиноРубка от Уралочки.*

*Программа на ЧАС - для Вас!!! Универсально-для любого возраста и компании)))*

- Хотите Фильмище про колобка?! - *БУДЕТ!*
- А опросник музыкально-неадекватный???? -* ДА!!!!!* 
*(если Вы пользуетесь конкурсом "Сири" или "Писюшник" - то это просто детская забава,поверьте))))) ВЗРЫВ ЭМОЦИЙ!!!*

- А новые киношные перепевки с любимыми студийными записями ждёте??? - *ЕСТЬ!!!*
- здесь и пожелания, и застольные анимашки)))

*Спросите:* можно это всё использовать на Новый год или выпускной???? -* ЛЕГКО!!!* 
*                 ведь вся наша жизнь не только игра,но и кино*)))

УУУХХХХХХ - там столько всего)))))  :Grin:  :Yes4:  :Tender: 

*в комплекте подробное описание,музыка,студийные записи песен, ВИДЕО)))*

*стоимость комплекта 2000р)))  * 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

